# Grafikeinstellungen mit AMD HD7970



## Speedy1612 (10. Juni 2012)

hat einer eine Ahnung was man im Catalyst einstellen muss damit nix pixelig ist ?


Habe in WOT alles auf Anschlag aber schatten etc alles voller pixel......


----------



## Bambusbar (11. Juni 2012)

Das hatte ich auch mal, als ich auf nem Ersatzrechner ausweichen musste und da hab ich die Grafik voll runterdrehen müssen ^^

Guck mal in WoT was beim Filter eingestellt ist - also Billinear, Trillinear oder oder.
Das pixelige kam -zumindest bei mir - von der schlechtesten Einstellung da.
Wenns bei dir also nicht auf Trillinear steht - stells mal ein.


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Juni 2012)

anisop 16x ist bei mir drin.....  also auf trili... machen ?


----------



## Bambusbar (11. Juni 2012)

Ne, dachte da gäbs zwei Einstellungen für ..ist zu früh 
16x passt auf jedenfalls - dann liegts schon mal nicht daran 

Hast du evtlo. n Screenshot, der dein Problem zeigt?


----------



## sh4sta (11. Juni 2012)

Mit oder ohne AA? Wenn ohne, versuchs mal mit, dafür einfach in den WoT Settings die "Erweiterte Nachbearbetung" ausschalten. Dann kannst du AA Ingame verwenden. Wenn du AA schon benutzt, versuchs mal umgekehrt, ohne AA.


*edit* Scrennshots wäre nicht schlecht. Aso, aktuelle Treiber ect. sind ja drauf oder?

*edit2* Diese ganzen Bildverbesserer OPtionen im Treiber auch mal aus machen und/oder auf Anwendungsgesteuert stellen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Juni 2012)

Also aktuelle treiber ist drauf   

Im Catalyst hab ich ALLES auf Standart gemacht und im Game FXAA HQ  und der Rest alles auf Anschlag, das hat er aber der Auto Erkennung aber schon selber gemacht.

Immer noch Pixel  

Bei den selben Einstellungen sah das Bild mit meiner 570er aus wie aller erste Sahne......


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Juni 2012)

und hier nun mit folgenden einstellungen,

Ingame alles wie vorher


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Juni 2012)

Catalyst alles Sandart und ingame dann auf Kantenglättung 8x wie von sh4sta  vorgeschlagen 

die Bäume sind total verwaschen  


Komische ist das Battlefield 3 das einzigste Spiel ist was sofort total BOMBE aussieht


----------



## sh4sta (11. Juni 2012)

Ich seh was du meinst, ich schau mal eben in meine Einstellungen und wie es bei mir aussieht.

*edit* sry hat nen bissel länger gedauert, campinovka halt 

Hier jetzt 2 InGame Bilder + Settings. Vllt koennen wir ja daraus Rückschlüsse führen. Treiber sind aktuell und dort ist absolut gar nix eingestellt. Kein AA, kein AF absolut nix. Alles über InGame eingestellt.


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Juni 2012)

muss ich das jetzt verstehen ?   das sieht ja bei dir JETZT schon tausendmal besser aus 



Edit:  Ich deinstalliere mal eben das Game.....


----------



## sh4sta (11. Juni 2012)

Hier noch die Catalyst-Settings. Wie gesagt, an denen ist nichts geändert, hab alles so gelassen nach der Installation.


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Juni 2012)

wüsste mal echt gerne wo da der Fehler liegt  

Herzlichen dank schonmal an dich sh4sta !!!


----------



## sh4sta (11. Juni 2012)

Np Np. WoT halt...   Vllt klappts ja nach der NeuInstall


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Juni 2012)

World of Tanks Neuinstallation brachte nix und der neue BETA Treiber 12.6 auch nichts....... 

sh4sta was hast du für eine Grafikkarte ?


----------



## sh4sta (11. Juni 2012)

Ati 6970. Also quasi den Vorgänger.


----------



## Speedy1612 (11. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe nun echt alles NOCHMAL deinstalliert und neu drauf gepackt..... WOT sieht zum KOTZEN aus !!!  Pixel über Pixel......   mit Iron Front habe ich aber nun keine probleme mehr......  


will WOT nicht mit meinen 970er und der 7970 harmonieren ?


----------



## Nightslaver (2. August 2012)

Ich weiß der Thread ist schon was älter, aber es wurde keine Lösung genannt und evt sucht ja jemand mit dem selben Problem mal nach einer Lösung. Außerdem hatte ich mich auch mal grade mit dem Thema beschäftigt drum mal hier das was man dazu sagen kann:

Du hast faktisch nur die Wahl in WoT ob du gutes AA nutzen willst oder gute Schatten haben möchtest, beides zur selben Zeit geht leider nicht wirklich, außer man würde Supersampling-AA erzwingen, das kostet aber auch mal eben gut 50% der FPS. 

Um glatte Schatten im Spiel zu haben muss man in den Grafikeinstellungen von WoT die Optionen "Erweiterte Nachbearbeitung" und "verbesserte Schatten" aktivieren, dann wirken die Schatten relativ glatt. Wem das immer noch nicht genug ist könnte wie gesagt dann auch noch SSAA über den Treiber erzwingen.
Als Kantenglättung stehen mit "erweiterte Nachbearbeitung" und "verbesserte Schatten" aber nur das Bild aufweichendes FXAA zur Verfügung, finde ich persöhnlich ehr suboptimal anzusehen da alles leicht verschwommen wirkt und somit das zielen auf Gegner in großer Entfernung erschwert.

MSAA 2x-16x zur Kantenglättung kann man nur nutzen sofern man "erweiterte Nachbearbeitung" und "verbesserte Schatten" ausschaltet. Dann kommen aber solche eckig wirkenden Schatten wie bei Speedy1612 bei raus.


----------

